# Anyone heard of any places in ohio?



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

I am in south-eastern ohio and I can't seem to find many places in my state or anywhere even possible for me to get to within the next couple years even. I am only 17, no jobs in "hicktown", and I'm just starting out. The only place I know I'll be able to go to as of now is at my dad's sides "family farm". ~Actually, it's not even a farm, it's a lot of land not being taken care of by a bunch of city dummies who think they know it all.~
Anyway, I am really trying to get into this so if any of yall find anything let me know!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I believe Wendy Hannum is near your area. She has organized lots of Pack Goat stuff in Ohio and would be a great contact for places to go. http://www.secretcreekfarm.com/


----------



## Stoneyridge (Apr 21, 2009)

How far is Big South Fork from you? I know they allow pack goats, and have lots of trails. Probably wouldn't be a good place for training, but it's great for overnight trips. There are tons of campgrounds in and around that area, so you could camp and do day-hikes, too. You're more than welcome to crash at my place (South-Central Kentucky), but I'm right near Big South Fork, so it still wouldn't be 'close' for you. If you interested, just contact me via pm.

Diane in KY


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I know the Ohio Power Recreational area used to be a great place to hike and fish as well. I believe its near Cumberland. Not sure how it is now but we caught a nice 6 lb. largemouth out of one of the lakes there in the mid 80's.


----------



## CottonwoodRanch (Mar 5, 2014)

*Breeder in Antelope Valley, CA*

Hi, I am trying to get on your breeder list but cannot figure out how to do it. I have Nigerian Dwarf goats and my 2014 kids are here!


----------

